# Sky Light Lighting Kits



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Sconce?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Something like this. It appears the skylight would need a cover on the bottom. This , of course, is designed for those small tubular skylights. The picture below is not that of a can. The actual fixture is just the socet and JB assembly. You might get a better idea from this link.


----------



## Reseman (Dec 27, 2007)

*Name Brand*

Yes, I am hoping the light kit would mount on the bottom of the skylight not in the middle of the tube. Do you know of any name brands or worked with on a regular basis?


Rese


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Reseman said:


> Yes, I am hoping the light kit would mount on the bottom of the skylight not in the middle of the tube. Do you know of any name brands or worked with on a regular basis?
> 
> 
> Rese


If it mounted on the bottom then the skylight would not work to let natural light in. Are you wanting to eliminate the skylight?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

If the skylight is slanted and depending on what kind of skylight it is you have other options. Recently I installed a fan/light combo in a skylight above a toilet in a w/c. You can't see it and it's multi functional.


----------



## rebelwopause (Jan 30, 2010)

*Rope lights?*

My thought was a rope light around perimeter of skylight, held in place with one hole pvc straps , mounted so they would be partially hidden by rope... photo sensor for auto on function just at night......ok, ok.... sorry, just went and checked the site for above drawing, should have done this BEFORE I opened my mouth...... retract the rope light idea, totally misunderstood function of light shown above..... wont make THAT mistake again.....lol


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

This is the only type I've seen.



http://www.solatube.com/residential/product-catalog/brighten-up-series/index.php


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Ima Hack said:


> This is the only type I've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.solatube.com/residential/product-catalog/brighten-up-series/index.php


That is almost exactly what I posted above. The op wants a light in place of the diffuser but that will block the sunlight. :no: Not sure what he wants to do.


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

93 million miles of fiber optic pointed at the sun might also work at night.


----------

